# Animations



## TheOdd1sOut (Apr 22, 2019)

If you guys don’t like animations, don’t read any further it would probably bore you to death.

I will ask one question, what youtube animator do you watch?


----------



## TheOdd1sOut (Apr 22, 2019)

Well I watch TheOdd1sOut


----------



## TheOdd1sOut (Apr 22, 2019)

Well thank you TheOdd1sOut!


----------

